# Cheap way to make a dip tank



## UNDERDOGG (May 30, 2009)

Any advice?


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr. Dogg, see Mr. Fresh's "1 step ink remover + degradent" thread for partial list of guidelines.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

I thought about use a 55 gallon plastic barrel and cutting it down. I hope it will work as a I have a few of them laying around and they are easy to get a hold of. They are used in my area by various companies to store juice, but the walls on them are pretty thick!


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

you can possibly make it with something smaller like this. and im sure you can connect a filter and a pump to reuse the degreaser. 
check this one out....--->

Rubbermaid Brute 28 Gallon Square Trash Container - Trashcans Unlimited

let me know how it works out i would also wanna try to make my own....


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for an economical one also. The Outer Dimensions of the screens are 20" x 24". Also i saw someone was talking about a makeshift filter thing? I think that's def. a good idea if it makes the chemicals last longer you can save $$$ in the long run.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i just built one from 10mm coroplast from a sign supplier. it has the same dimensions as a commercial dip tank, but getting it to not leak is proving to be not worth the trouble. theres no way i will put $150 worth of chemical in it untill it does not leak a drop!!


----------



## mattvon (May 5, 2009)

I just ordered this: https://www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=R-R240430A

Should fit two screens, and was $100 for the tank and the lid, shipping was $26.00. It's made of exactly the same Polyethylene as any of the dip tanks offered by screenprinting suppliers.

It doesn't have a drain or filter, but that would be pretty easy to fashion. I found a number of other useable sizes on that site, should someone want to dip more screens at a time.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

mattvon said:


> I just ordered this: https://www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=R-R240430A
> 
> Should fit two screens, and was $100 for the tank and the lid, shipping was $26.00. It's made of exactly the same Polyethylene as any of the dip tanks offered by screenprinting suppliers.
> 
> It doesn't have a drain or filter, but that would be pretty easy to fashion. I found a number of other useable sizes on that site, should someone want to dip more screens at a time.


You know, I'm not in the market for a dip tank, but if I ever am I'm gonna try to remember this.

You could buy one that fits 6 screens for $120, and save $300+ over buying from a supplier.

I'm all for saving and DIYing stuff, but this one really seems like a no-brainer.

As far as a drain valve, they sell them there too.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

mattvon said:


> I just ordered this: https://www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=R-R240430A
> 
> Should fit two screens, and was $100 for the tank and the lid, shipping was $26.00. It's made of exactly the same Polyethylene as any of the dip tanks offered by screenprinting suppliers.
> 
> It doesn't have a drain or filter, but that would be pretty easy to fashion. I found a number of other useable sizes on that site, should someone want to dip more screens at a time.


my coroplast dip tank will now most likely be a skinny trashcan!

i found this website yesterday, now that i have an idea what shipping will be, i'll be ordering one this week!


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

The ultimate cheap way works too....a large trash can and use bleach and water mix to reclaim screens. Economical - yeah....but the eco friendly folks don't appreciate the concept. But, I am sure the trash company won't miss the one trash can....


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Did anyone purchase a dip tank from tank-depot? Satisfied? What type of chemical did you choose? Is there any odor from the chemicals? Thanks.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

I ended up getting the dip tank special from texsource texas.

after i broke the price down, it's stupid to not get the special.

dip tank special price: $275
you get 5 gal chemical ($138)
1 gal easisolv 930 (about $55)
then the tank ends up only being $81!

they ship free on orders over $100, but not sure on larger items. and i'm also not sure if the special is still going, but it won't hurt to call.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I made my dip tank out of 1/4" Polypropylene i got from freckleface.com. My friend cut the pieces on the table saw and i hand welded it with a hot air gun and some Steinel tips i got off amazon. I filled it with water a couple days ago it's real nice and sturdy. I still need to make stand for it.


----------



## mattvon (May 5, 2009)

tgoeltz said:


> Did anyone purchase a dip tank from tank-depot? Satisfied? What type of chemical did you choose? Is there any odor from the chemicals? Thanks.


I purchased the tank linked above and have loved it to death. My total costs were:

Tank and lid (inc shipping) = $100
5 gallons "2-in-1" Micro Wash Emulsion Remover/Ink Degrader (inc shipping) = $110.00 (Ryonet)

Total: *$210.00* for the tank and enough remover to fill it twice. Hard to beat.


----------



## JM Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

This is an excellent piece of info, thanks. We're going to try this, but using a little thicker sheet for sturdiness. Might forego the heat gun tips but will pick up some polypropylene (PP) welding rods from the local Harbor Freight, and just use a pair of pliers to pinch welds and an old palette knife to smooth the welds. This I will practice beforehand. Freckleface had a good selection.

Your mention of Steinel led me to find their PDF primer on plastic welding.

Thanks again!


----------



## JM Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Sara, I guess it makes sense what you're saying, but we have been happy with Franmar's One Step that is biodegradable and made from soybeans. It is rather pleasing to eliminate, little by little, the yucky chemicals involved in screenprinting, if not _modern living_.

And we're DIYers anyhow.

But thanks for recommending your favorite product. After looking at Easiway's MSDS sheet for the Supra that you mentioned, seems like a similarly mild-on-the-environment product. Well worth considering.

Cheers!


----------

